# Bargain Book Finds: March 2011 (no self-promotion, please)



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the February 2011 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KindleBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## Rai Aren (Apr 26, 2009)

Here's one for $4.99 (it's a new release):



I have another of this author's books on my bookshelf, this one's only $2.99:



Happy reading kindle-peeps! 

~Rai


----------



## Stephen Prosapio (Jul 13, 2010)

I hope I'm doing this right....

A great author and an even better guy, JA Konrath has dropped the price of "A Shot of Tequila" to 99 cents for at least a couple weeks as a sort of test. I think he'd had it at $2.99.

I can't seem to get the picture to work.
:-/

http://www.amazon.com/Shot-of-Tequila-ebook/dp/B00267T4H0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298981325&sr=1-1


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)

I really enjoyed this book. It had a sweet romance and a lot to do with fate, time, and chance. The characters were interesting too and I'm looking forward to the sequel!


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Two books that are part of a planned trilogy, Mel Comley's thrillers introduce a great female DI, Lorne Simpkins. Tough, smart, but vulnerable. Best of all, they're only 99 cents.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Can I post Mark Adair's book:
The Father's Child? I just came across it and thought it might be a good offer for the bargain bin at .99c.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Fathers-Child-ebook/dp/B004DCB3W0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298992732&sr=8-1


----------



## Valerie Maarten (Jan 14, 2011)

I didn't know if we could post more than one book...but I'll only post two.

I'd like to recommend two ebooks by Linda Prather. It's Mystery/Thriller/Suspense.

Sacred Secrets and The Gifts (A Jacoby Ives Mystery)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_nr_p_72_0?rh=n%3A133140011%2Ck%3Alinda+prather%2Cp_72%3A1248987011&bbn=133140011&keywords=linda+prather&ie=UTF8&qid=1298994762&rnid=1248985011

ENJOY


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

$2.99

Also available in the UK store Don't Shoot Me In The Ass, And Other Stories for £2.12

From the jacket flap


> These tales ripple with two-fisted gunplay, white-knuckle computer hacking, and the absurdity of high-tech existence. But beneath the surface, powerful themes underpin the action: the effects of science and technology on our understanding of philosophy and religion (and sex); the quiet capitulation of isolated young men and women who are very handy with computers, guns, or both; and the meaning of our commitments to other people, especially when things begin to fall apart.


_Disclaimer: The author is a good friend of mine. This is his first straight to Kindle publishing. He also has 2 DTB, which have been recently released as Kindle versions as well, but under the agency model, so they're not "bargain books". _


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Miriam Minger has her "Secrets of Midnight" classic romance on sale for 99 cents. She's made her backlist available on e-book. LOvely for those of us who like solid historical romance.

Dana Taylor


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Phillip Chen's book "Falling Star: The Watchers" is a real bargain at $.99. I Really enjoyed it and am waiting for a sequel.


----------



## wyndwitch (Feb 23, 2011)

This looks a fantastic read



I don't know if you are allowed two - but this one is stopping me from doing my housework!

http://www.amazon.com/Tree-Life-Elita-Faith-Daniels/dp/B004477YCM


----------



## bergerlisa (Mar 2, 2011)

Both under $5 - the first is a little less, to get you hooked on the series.  I read them both really quickly.  Good reads... adventure, end of the world stuff.
The Judas Syndrome and Rebirth by Michael Poeltl.


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm enjoying these two fabulous Bargain Books:

*A Deadly Curse  * by Misa Ramirez
$2.99

*Definitely, Maybe* by Heather Webber
99 Cents


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Envoy: The Epic Rescue of the Last Jews of Europe in the Desperate Closing Months of World War II, by Alex Kershaw

$3.38 at this posting (always check price before clicking!) Down to $2.98 as of March 10!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

How to Disappear: Erase Your Digital Footprint, Leave False Trails, and Vanish without a Trace, by Frank M. Ahearn

$3.79 at this posting.


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

This one looks like a real hoot of a fabulous read for now just 99 Cents!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

i started reading "Four years from Home" today by Larry Enright. really loving it for 99c


----------



## cattodd (Mar 5, 2011)

*Be The Sun Again by Teryn only 3.99 on Kindle.*

*









[edited for length.--Betsy]

Most importantly Teryn's work allowed me to look in my personal mirror and admit my truth.

I don't know if pieces of her are contained in these pages but I will be making a point to reach out to Teryn to discuss this beautiful gift that she possesses.

Teryn thank you for writing Be the Sun Again, helping me face myself, comforting me through words, and letting me know that I will be okay. As a writer, a lesbian, a mother, a lover, a child of God, and a worthy addition to this place we call earth&#8230;I will truly be okay.

If you have not had the pleasure of reading this book please buy it from the LM Writes website or on Amazon for Kindle. To learn more about Teryn please check out her website .*


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

theapatra said:


> i started reading "Four years from Home" today by Larry Enright. really loving it for 99c


Here's a link for those interested:


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Here's a link for those interested:


thanks. it was silly of me to forget a link.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

This looks good. It's a pre-order for $1.99.


----------



## Rai Aren (Apr 26, 2009)

I found some more interesting sounding bargain books:

This one is only $0.99!:



This one is $2.99:



Another that's only $2.99:



And another! (I've read this one & I loved it!):



(click on the paperback edition of the book to see the real cover, which is gorgeous!)

Cheers! 

~Rai


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$1.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Who Killed King Tut?

by King, Cooper, and Denevi

$4.23 at this posting. Down to $3.82 as of March 10!


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

I feel like this is worth mentioning.

*The Collected Novels Of Jose Saramago*

Contains:
Baltasar & Blimunda
The Year Of The Death Of Ricardo Reis
The Gospel According To Jesus Christ
The Stone Raft
The History Of The Siege Of Lisbon
Blindness
The Tale Of The Unknown Island
All The Names
The Cave
The Double 
Seeing
Death With Interruptions
The Elephant's Journey

$19.80 ($1.52 a novel)

http://www.amazon.com/Collected-Novels-José-Saramago-ebook/dp/B004D4YCLM


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Countdown in Cairo by Noel Hynd, $1.99. Third entry in his Russian Trilogy after Conspiracy in Kiev and Midnight in Madrid. I've been waiting for the price to come down on this one. Woo hoo!


----------



## Guy Dragon (Feb 6, 2011)

Only 99 cents for 


It's an excellent story about sex, scandal, and murder in a small (gossipy) town.
Actually, I could swear the author is writing about the town in which I grew up. 
I don't know how long it's going to be available for .99, though.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

This book just became available today and it is Book #5 in the Detective Jackson series. I HIGHLY recommend the whole series.... they're a terrific read at "Bargain Book" prices. The first book, The Sex Club is only 99 cents.... and all of the others in the series are $2.99 each. Don't miss this series!!!


----------



## Count Zero (Dec 15, 2008)

Classic 80s horror now available super-cheap! -- $2.99:


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Orbit's $2.99 special of the month - Tempest Rising by Nicole Peeler - urban fantasy


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Candles in the Window by Karl Larew. First rate fictional look at college life in the 1950s. $1.95 at Amazon.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Jane Fancher's Groundties has been released for $.99. There isn't a description up on the Amazon site, but here it is on the Author's own site:
http://www.closed-circle.net/WhereItsAt/?page_id=34

EDIT: There is a description on the Amazon page. You just have to scroll past a bunch of blank space to find it.

Here is the Amazon link:



Elaine 
Norman, OK


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

99 cents, Romance, 1st book in the St. Ives series


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

Amazon put a whole bunch of Kindle Games on sale for $0.99

Mahjong Solitaire
Scrabble
Chess
Texas Hold Em Poker
The New York Times 30 Challenging Crosswords
Hangman 4 Kids
Triple Town
Sudoku Unbound #1
Solitaire
The New York Times 30 Easy Crosswords
Slingo


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

I found this book for $2.99, paperback $42, hardcover $19.99 so it's a great deal. If you're interested in the early days of broadcast journalism, I think you'll enjoy it. It's about Edward R. Murrow and the group of reporters he brought into the fledgling CBS (then radio) news. Murrow is an icon of broadcast journalism. No, make that The icon of broadcast journalism. I'm finding it fascinating and very well written.

http://www.amazon.com/Murrow-Boys-Broadcast-Journalism-ebook/dp/B002X7932E/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_4
The Murrow Boys: Pioneers in the Front Lines of Broadcast Journalism


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$4.85



$3.68

I've read all the books in this series, they're all excellent IMHO. Besides the 1st book, there are a couple of others in the series that are also $4.85.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

99 cents


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$2.39



$2.39


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A friendly reminder that there is  no self promotion allowed here; that includes quid-pro-quo promotion.  Authors, if one of your fellow authors liked your book and recommended it, be careful about jumping in to recommend their book(s) in return.  I will likely remove posts that smack of "quid-pro-quo-ness" even if the initial post might have been legitimate.  It's too difficult in a forum this size to tell the difference.  I'm going to err on the side of the general membership who are NOT authors to keep them from being inundated with promotional posts.  

If you have any questions, feel free to PM me rather than respond in this thread. I know it's a fine line we're asking you to walk. Thanks for understanding.

Betsy


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

*Son of Heaven* - David Wingrove $1.59

This one was on my wishlist, so I'm really glad the price came down from $9.99

N


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

Anyone a Philip Roth fan? The Humbling has dropped from $15.95 to $1.33

"A deteriorating and increasingly irrelevant actor finds the possibility of renewal in a younger woman in Roth's tight Chekhovian tragedy. At 65, Simon Axler, a formerly celebrated stage actor, is undergoing a crisis: he can no longer act, his wife leaves him and, suicidal, he checks himself into a psych ward. Then he retires to his upstate New York farm to wait for... something, which arrives in the form of Pegeen, daughter of some old theater friends who is now a lithe, full-breasted woman of forty, though with something of a child still in her smile. A Rothian affair ensues, despite (or perhaps because of) their age difference and Pegeen's lesbian past."

http://www.amazon.com/The-Humbling-ebook/dp/B002U3CCYW%3FSubscriptionId%3D1GVBN9WWNVXC5DBPE502%26tag%3Dkiq-pw-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB002U3CCYW&kc=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

When Harry Met Molly by Kieran Kramer - Regency Romance - $2.99


----------



## JenniferNaylor (Dec 27, 2009)

Not really a book but still a bargain!


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

$4.26


----------



## sparrowrose (Dec 28, 2010)

Why We Read Fiction: Theory of Mind and the Novel (Theory and Interpretation of Narrative)

A book linking current theories of psychology with literary criticism. Reviews say that it is very accessible to people with no background in psychology or literary criticism. Just bought it myself so I haven't read it yet but am very excited to read it and thrilled to get it so cheap! ($1.99)


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Gina posted a few post up the Black Angel by Barbara Samuel. I just saw there are more of her for .99 and one just put up.

These are out of print historical romance gems from the 90's. They get fantastic reviews I see on AAR and also on Amazon. 
This is whats so exiting to me about Kindle, seeing these hard to get out of print romance novels finally on Ebooks. I hope more and more follow suit.

Here are the other 4 that are .99 cents right now.


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Three more of my fave Bargain Book Must-Reads:







Happy Reading!!!


----------



## Rai Aren (Apr 26, 2009)

Here's another, only $1.99:



Cheers,

Rai


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

I've heard this book is pretty amazing - The Bronze Horseman by Paullina Simons - $1.99 Pre-order with bonus material


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Housetraining for Dummies, 99 cents


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

This is a full length UF on sale for 2.39:


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

This book that has been on my wishlist for some time has just dropped from $9.99 to $2.99....



_From Publishers Weekly
In her charming new novel, Dallas (The Persian Pickle Club; Tallgrass; etc.) offers up the unconventional friendship between Hennie Comfort, a natural storyteller entering the twilight of her life, and Nit Spindle, a naïve young newlywed, forged in the isolated mining town of Middle Swan, Colo., in 1936. When the two meet, Hennie recognizes her younger self in Nit, and she's immediately struck with a desire to nurture and guide Nit, who is lonely and adrift in her new hometown and her brand-new marriage. As Hennie regales Nit with stories and advice, the two become inseparable and pass several seasons huddled around their quilting with the other women of Middle Swan. Even though Hennie maintains an air of c'est la vie as she unravels her life story, Nit and the reader soon realize there are tragedies and secrets hidden behind Hennie's tranquil demeanor. This satisfying novel will immediately draw readers into Hennie and Nit's lives, and the unexpected twists will keep them hooked through to the bittersweet denouement. (Apr.) 
Copyright © Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved._


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

I should probably hold this til tomorrow since a new thread will be made but oh well. The author is a super nice guy whom I have had the pleasure of meeting on a number of occasions.

4.99


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

You will LOVE Prayers for Sale, Pigeon. I read it a couple of months ago and it's one of the best books I've read in a long time.


----------

